# Three old Trikes ID help {Ridingtoy}



## hotrod62 (Feb 17, 2013)

i picked up three old tricycles and could use help on the Id and years of them the rusty one is badged as a Colson Fairy but the two fancy red ones i have no idea your thoughts would be a great help thanks..


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 17, 2013)

Man, I wish I could see them sooner, but I have to work today and the office computer network blocks photobucket photos.  Have to take a look when I get home late this evening. Maybe someone else will chime in by then. Have you tried the tricyclefetish site on the fancy ones? Without seeing them, and visualizing them as being 1930s streamlined (fancy) models, I'm thinking maybe Junior, Hedstrom or Murray/Steelcraft if they are that old. Can't wait to see the Colson Fairy, too!

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 17, 2013)

WOW! That Colson Fairy is an old one...no doubt dating to the early 1920s or maybe even late teens.

I'm 99.9% certain the other two are Junior Toy tricycles. The larger one is a 1930s Sky Line model and the smaller one probably dates to the very early '50s...not sure exactly what years they used the circle and star pattern in the rear step...it may even date to after AMF bought Junior in 1951, as this style of tricycle for small toddlers was still being made. That's my best guess by comparing yours to the ones pictured in ads or actual photos on the Junior Toy page of the tricyclefetish site.

Dave


----------



## hotrod62 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help ridingtoy.........................


----------

